# Strategies for saving my backyard



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

The weather has really warmed uo this week, and the snow has completely melted from our yard. This means the garden is now fully exposed, and thereforentherre is lots of mud, which appears to be irrisitable to my dog. Today alone the fool has had to have two showersnbecause he has gone out and dug arou d and come back in covered in mud and probably some poop :-\

I want to put a stop to him going in the garden now before my plants come back and its actually just more than dirt. Any suggestions on how to do this, short of me going out everytime the dog goes out (which I can't really do as I have two little kids and he goes out a lot and stays out for long periods of time)


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Not sure what the set up of your yard is, but for our second Vizsla, we had to put up a make-shift wire fence so he wouldn't dig and terrorize the bunnies. Where the doggie door is, he started digging up the grass-with that, my husband filled the dirt back and pounded wire fencing (1x1 squares) flat into the area that he was digging. Another friend of ours suggested filling the holes where the dog dug with their poop-we never did that one so I can't say how that works. Let me know....


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Electric fence, leash or shock collar and watch him like a hawk.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I am only aware of two strategies...and neither of them work!
:-\


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

I read in a CEsar Millan Dog whisperer book that you should create a digging area in your yard just for your V to get it out of their system. He created a sandy embankment in the yard and introduced the dog to it by hiding its favorite scented toys in it and when the dog digs them out he gave them a treat and praised them. (put the sand back after hes done digging).

In order to prevent it from digging in your garden or off limits area, after his play dig session he brought the dog over to the garden, placed the toy in it, and when the dog went for it Cesar stood in front of the toy and claimed it as his space. He then went back to the assigned digging area and played with the dog again, praising hi and reinforcing that that is where he digs.

I reccommend trying this and keeping the assigned digging spot interesting by hiding toys in it when your V isnt outside so when you do let him out he has some surprises and its always a positive experience. Just an idea!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I tried filling the hole with poo, rocks and hot pepper. None of these things worked. In the end I sacrificed one section of the yard and am currently repairing the rest of it. I have heard other people say that maggie's idea worked for them.

Otherwise... concrete???? ???


----------



## Super (Apr 8, 2010)

Shemp only digs when he wants to play and there isn't anybody else around. He gets board/lonely easily. At first I was amazed at the speed he could dig a hole and I was covering all the holes up and telling him not to do it. Luckily I have a lot of yard so I was able to allow for a hole or two. I try to pay attention to him and give him a few things to look at, chew on and he keeps a pretty steady eyeball on the neighbor across the street. He only digs one hole - it is a big one but all I did was tell him it was ok. The hole is his and now he fills it up himself with dirt or leaves or other stuff he finds. Right now I think there is a toy and a tin can in there. This is about the only self entertaining thing that he does so I am glad.


----------

